# Leica Announces Thalia: New Lenses for Big Picture Cinematography



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

```
<p><strong>Leica Press Release:</strong></p>
<p>Responding to the increasing need for character-driven, large-format optics, CW Sonderoptic introduces the Leica Thalia series of prime lenses. The set of 9 spherical lenses provides an image circle of 60mm diagonal, which covers ARRI Alexa 65, VistaVision, and Super 35 film and digital formats while maintaining a consistent look and feel through all focal lengths.</p>
<p>The focal lengths of the lenses include 24, 30, 35, 45, 55, 70, 100, 120, and 180mm. The lenses are available in PL mount and offer /i Technology metadata contacts in the mount. The lenses maintain a 95mm front diameter and matched focus and iris ring locations for consistent accessory use. For large format lenses they are also incredibly compact and lightweight, with lengths between 4.9”-6.9” (124.5-175cm) and weighing between 2.4-3.75lbs (1.06-1.6kg).</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>One of the most unique features of the Leica Thalia lenses is their iris design, which maintains a circular shape through the entire aperture range. In addition to always being round, the bokeh is smooth, distinct and full of character, which helps the out of focus elements maintain structure and shape without falling apart.</p>
<p>Although the lenses are based on the Leica S medium format lenses, they feature significant optical and mechanical changes, including: increased image circle, new coatings, new iris design, 270° rotation cam focus mechanism, and entirely new mechanics and housings. Additionally, the 55mm lens is a completely new lens.</p>
<p>“The look of these lenses answers what we have heard from many cinematographers, and not just in regards to image circle,” said managing director Gerhard Baier.</p>
<p>“While they are new lenses, they do offer many of the characteristics that have encouraged cinematographers to pair older lenses with digital sensors. They are clear without being overly sharp. Focus is smooth and forgiving without appearing soft. Skin tones are natural and smooth with an accurate color rendition.”</p>
<p>The Leica Thalia lenses will be on display at the CW Sonderoptic booth at NAB (C4345) and will start delivering in Summer 2017.</p>
<p>For more information visit the product page at <a href="http://www.cw-sonderoptic.com/leica-thalia/" target="_blank">www.cw-sonderoptic.com/leica-thalia/</a> or contact us at [email protected]</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

